# Surf Flyfishing Advice Needed



## animal (May 20, 2004)

Hey guys im an avid surf fisherman and looking to get into flyfishing on the surf when weather permits it. What would be the best set up for surf fishing? I know wind is a major issue with this. I was thinking maybe a 9wt setup would be a good choice. Any advice on what reels/rods would be a good choice? What flys would be a good choice in the surf? Anyone have knowledge of the Okuma SLV series reels?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

http://caseysmartt.com/flies/

Take a look at Casey's glass minnow and others.

Joe


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is an excellent setup and you will love it. I use a Beulah surf fly rod. I have a 7/8 -buut you could use the 8/9. I have Rio Outbound Short 10wt fly line and then use the Surf leaders by SA. Surf candies, clousers decievers all work well. The link for the ors is below. I alos use a tibor riptide reel. I would not buy it new, but you can find some deals on ebay. If you have any questions just write.

http://www.beulahflyrods.com/products/surf-rod-series/


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I would do a 9-10 wt as you never know what you'll run into in the surf. Use an intermediate line and a bait fish flies.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Are the Beulah rods cast using two hands?


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

yes they are. you can cast 90 to a 110 ft easy.


----------

